# Fluval G6



## ayruadumas

Has anybody seen/bought one of these.......?

http://www.petsolutions.com/Fluval-G-Ca ... 0+C20.aspx


----------



## SupeDM

I was really interested in these filters untill it came out with a 500 dollar price tag WTF? are they thinking. I paid less than that for my 125 gallon setup brand new.


----------



## tranced

more technology = more stuff that can go wrong, imo


----------



## sulcata2big

they look good

mick


----------



## Toby_H

A $500 filter that is realistically strong enough to filter a 55 gal tank at best...

... is a flippin rip off no matter how pretty it is...

They can keep their sleek chrome look and digital read out for that price tag...


----------



## davespeed3

Its got a load of tech features...that I don't need or want, the removable filter cartridges won't be cheap either. It looks nice though but I'd have to replace all the wood cabinet doors for glass ones, just so that I could see it :lol:


----------



## iCichlid

I think it's a very pretty machine. If it gave read outs of PH, Salinity, Hardness, ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates; I'd buy it! But it doesn't.

I was talking to a friend about an FX5, and he said to check eBay for them. Not only did i score one for $220, it's from the local pet store 15 minutes from me!


----------



## thunderbolt

Im sure at Fluval someone has a glass stomach so they can see where they are going when it came time to price this unit. They have made some pretty good filters. I"ve had several and never had a problem at all. This one I think they missed the boat. I think they will have plenty of them collecting dust on store shelves. Maybe it has a gold linning. Then you could buy it and sell the gold?


----------



## Cento

I see a "silver lining"...... 6 years from now, when they're all collecting dust, and Fluval decides to drop the line and stop supporting it (or at least promoting it), its gonna be sitting in some poor shop owners shelf, taking up space that could be used for products that move. Then he's gonna be happy if he can break even and sell it online or at his clearance bin for less then half the price....


----------



## sevmeera

I have an fx-5 which flows 3 times more water, is more customizable and is half the price. Anybody living on Long Island go to Aquahut in Coram, they have em for $269


----------



## Toby_H

sevmeera said:


> I have an fx-5 which flows 3 times more water, is more customizable and is half the price. Anybody living on Long Island go to Aquahut in Coram, they have em for $269


Yea but the FX5 doesn't have a digital read out... and digital read outs are the in thing ya know...


----------



## sevmeera

That is true, I heard that digital readouts are the wave of the future, we are about to witness a revolution in.......ummm......something!....


----------



## rupertoooo

Well I just came back from a LFS and was given a demo. I will say just seeing it makes you want to buy one, its amazing to look at thats for sure. Some highlights where the capability to achieve water readings straight from the unit, temperature warning alert, the ability to change media without turning the unit off (except biological) and of course the sleek look of this thing. But the most impressive thing of all is the potential capability of the unit. Apparently Hagan will be releasing extensive upgrades to this unit via the internet including heating control with their heating units. The shop owner was not 100% sure on how this will work because the Hagan (Fluval) Rep. was still a little hush hush on quite a few things during his demo. I guess Hagan is still in the process of working some things out.

Personally I was extremely impressed with the design and potential of this unit. No I did not purchase it on site because I was not 100% familiar with the product and of course the price tag. However I liked what I saw and if my research tells me its worth the price I will probably go back and plunk down the loot.


----------



## Toby_H

They suggest it has a flow rate of 265 gph... Using the term "flow rate" suggests this is with media. So they probably exaggerate a little so we shoudl honestly expect arodnu 225 gph...

Pretending that a 180 gal tank can be filtered with 225 gallon sper hour of water movement is just silly. The tank will be full of dead spots.

In all honesty, I think it's just insane that they are selling a filter for $500 that can only truly filter up to a 55 gal tank by itself...

If you have that kind of money to throw around hire someone to come take care of your fish. At least then you get water changes plus your providing someone with a job...


----------



## thunderbolt

I agree with Toby_H. This filter for the money is limited to what tank size it can be used on. On a 55 gallon I personally would never consider it no matter what it cost. An Emperor 400 can preform circiles around it for GPM. All those digital readings are fine if you are into that. I will trust manual tests anyday. 
I will never have to worry about something being wrong and causing a major problem and posibble loosing my tank to relying on electronics. Demos always look good because they are their to sell product.
If you nave a problem with this filter where are you going to get it fixed without sending it back to the manufacture and probally wait a month to get it back. I"ve never seen a LFS with a repair shop that could never handle more than changing a light bulb. 
This filter will have to be around a long time and prove itself. As far as size in GPM they are going to have to increase it a whole lot to sell it. Then the price will be out of sight. Then it will probally look like a suit case and resemble an aircraft cockpit!!!!!


----------



## sevmeera

I think there is a firmware upgrade that will make it capable of making outgoing phone calls, I also heard it can be programmed to make picks in your fantasy football draft, there is also a cartridge for espresso, just detach the output tube from the tank, aim at your favorite mug and viola! fresh java! I especially like the integrated ipod dock, which makes rockin out during water changes so much easier, and more fun! and with the built in wifi hotspot, I can blog about how great it is to have more money than brains!


----------



## rupertoooo

sevmeera said:


> I think there is a firmware upgrade that will make it capable of making outgoing phone calls, I also heard it can be programmed to make picks in your fantasy football draft, there is also a cartridge for espresso, just detach the output tube from the tank, aim at your favorite mug and viola! fresh java! I especially like the integrated ipod dock, which makes rockin out during water changes so much easier, and more fun! and with the built in wifi hotspot, I can blog about how great it is to have more money than brains!


Come on fellas sure it is pretty much impossible to justify the price, but once you see it you will at least fall for the coolness factor. I would love to know what was going through Hagens mind when it came to developing this filter, what type of hobbyist were they trying to attract the A/V guru's who spend 100K on their Home Theater (Although I must admit I have a high end HT maybe thats why this filter has caught my attention). I hope this does not bite Hagen in the ass (3 million invested in R&D) and with this unit selling at $450-500 price point its quite possible. I just have a hard to believing that enough hobbyist's are going to be willing to shell out that kind of money to justify Hagens newest technology regardless if this unit is terrific.


----------



## sevmeera

I was just trying to be humorous, not trying to offend, It does however remind me of an adage I heard regarding fishing lures, "most lures are designed to catch fisherman, not fish" I think the same principle applies here, if it did everything it says it does now but looked like a Magnum 350 would we give it a second look? I'm not so sure. And time will tell whether or not it is even a passable filter, as I said before, the guy showing off its features at the LFS broke the thing, not a good sign in my book and quite embarrassing for the representative.


----------



## noddy

I think this filter will be appealing to the type of person that buys a stereo that has lots of lights and things that go "ping". The best amps have a power button and a volume button because all the money has been spent on the stuff that matters.... the sound quality.


----------



## Toby_H

A lot of things are â€œcoolâ€


----------



## sevmeera

To me that's what makes no sense, if it is marketed to the more well-off, you would figure these filters would be the at a disadvantage right off the bat, most rich people I have seen aren't buying 55 gallon or even 125 gallon tanks, which these filters realistically max out at. The rich folks with big money are buying big tanks. A perfect example is the last time I went to a certain LFS in Nassau County Long Island, a couple came in and nonchalantly told the salesman that they needed a tank to divide a room, pointing at the stores giant saltwater tank that was around 15'x8'x 8' high. Those folks arent going to use this filter, and the folks they pay to take care of their tanks will be smarter than that.


----------



## iCichlid

i saw them today in person at "That Fish Place". They are quite small!!


----------



## wheatbackdigger

I am a huge fan of Fluval, but I can find alot better use out of 500 dollars. I am sure they will sell a few, those who have to have the "latest". We'll hear out "great" it is filtering their 30 longs, while a couple 5 dollar sponges would do just fine. I would rather by two FX5's off of fleabay and pocket the change. Waste of money if you ask me. I really can't find any use of this filter. Too small for large tanks, too much money for small tanks. Fluval marketing team missed the boat on this one.


----------



## Cento

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think I just discovered first hand (or on this site) who these filters are geared toward. Its genius. Shear genius. Everyone mocked Fluval (including me), but now, who's laughing last!! its like the end of Sixth Sense or Usual Suspects...

Against the marketing machine, there is no winning. Resistance is futile....


----------



## fubu56

$500 clams !
You can add all the techie bells and whistles you want but in the end it's about filtration ! This filter looks like a nicely designed money pit to me, did you notice how much the cartridges cost ! Media is already expensive enough , I would think in this economy these filters are gonna sit on the store shelf. If anything I have been thinking it would be nice if the retailers could talk to the reps and get some of these company's to lower their prices.
I also wondered how effective this filter will be considering it has given up a bunch of internal filtering space due to it's sleek design. I have to admit that I'm not a huge Fluval fan to begin with, I have had a couple in the past and I thought they seemed like they were made on the cheap. Now the the Eheim 2260 I've been wanting seems like a much better deal to me.


----------



## sevmeera

fubu56 said:


> I have to admit that I'm not a huge Fluval fan to begin with, I have had a couple in the past and I thought they seemed like they were made on the cheap. Now the the Eheim 2260 I've been wanting seems like a much better deal to me.


 I agree that Fluvals in the past were not on par with the Eheims, but I have a FX-5 which I have had for about a year and having used both the FX-5 and the Eheim Pro, the Fluval has been a better filter, it is much easier to clean/ replace media, it is much easier to prime (just open valves and start 'er up), it also flows more water, which helps keep suspended articles from settling. The Eheim is an awesome filter but also costs almost twice as much.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Unfortunately, comparing this filter to the FX5 and Emperors or AC's are like saying hey a Ferrari is just a car, my Yaris gets 10x the fuel econonmy and can haul 4 people, and for another $5000 of upgrades I can run rings around the Ferrari at the track and still pick up groceries.

It's like all the lighting and controls reef tank keepers have. Can everyone afford it? Maybe, maybe not? Does everyone want it? Again, maybe, maybe not? But for those who want it and can afford it, they are not analyzing bang for buck compared to a FW fish only tank.

Will I be one to buy one of these? Likely not, as all the other equipment in my planted tanks are costing much more than this thing already.


----------



## Toby_H

2wheelsx2 said:


> Unfortunately, comparing this filter to the FX5 and Emperors or AC's are like saying hey a Ferrari is just a car, my Yaris gets 10x the fuel econonmy and can haul 4 people, and for another $5000 of upgrades I can run rings around the Ferrari at the track and still pick up groceries.
> 
> It's like all the lighting and controls reef tank keepers have. Can everyone afford it? Maybe, maybe not? Does everyone want it? Again, maybe, maybe not? But for those who want it and can afford it, they are not analyzing bang for buck compared to a FW fish only tank.
> 
> Will I be one to buy one of these? Likely not, as all the other equipment in my planted tanks are costing much more than this thing already.


LOL, yea but sit in front of your local LFS and see how many chicks you can pick up sitting on a Fluval G... cause we have to admit, the reason people buy Ferraris is to pick up ladies or make other men jealous...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Toby_H said:


> LOL, yea but sit in front of your local LFS and see how many chicks you can pick up sitting on a Fluval G... cause we have to admit, the reason people buy Ferraris is to pick up ladies or make other men jealous...


Nah, those are the Lambos! 

And if you're sitting in front of the LFS, you're probably not going to be picking up too many chicks no matter what you're driving....


----------



## Toby_H

2wheelsx2 said:


> And if you're sitting in front of the LFS, you're probably not going to be picking up too many chicks no matter what you're driving....


That was sort of the point. Ferraris and the like serve multiple purposes. Sure they get you where you want to go, but far more importantly they are a "chick magnet" or a status symbol...

Rich folks don't show off their wealth and power with an aquarium filter...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Toby_H said:


> Rich folks don't show off their wealth and power with an aquarium filter...


They don't show off their wealth and power with a filter, but they don't really care how much anything costs, so if they want it, they get it. They're not going to worry about whether it's $300 or $500. That's the reason $100 a lb coffee beans that come out of a wild feline can be sold. Or the reason someone pays $20k fo an Asian Arowana.


----------



## sevmeera

I guess the difference to me is that a ferrari is the pinnacle of what it is, a sports car, it is the benchmark in the motorsports world. So just because the G is expensive we can compare it to a ferrari? I don't think so. Lets see if it is any good before we even compare it to anything. At this point in time, regardless of price I would trust an AC filter more than this thing.


----------



## Cento

2wheelsx2 said:


> They don't show off their wealth and power with a filter, but they don't really care how much anything costs, so if they want it, they get it. They're not going to worry about whether it's $300 or $500. That's the reason $100 a lb coffee beans that come out of a wild feline can be sold. Or the reason someone pays $20k fo an Asian Arowana.


 This was the point i was trying to make earlier. Now, I'm not saying everyone who can spare some money outside sustenance covering (food, shelter, transportation, etc) will buy this filter. Not at all. Some who manage to save some money put it toward a fish room or a super tank instead of that 2 week Mediterranean cruise or that small cabin in the woods, or some other investment.

Its that specific kind of consumer. You know, the one who had to have the iphone the day it came out. People who can't be bothered with DIY, and would just rather pay someone to do it. Or even, the neighbour who bought Hybrid car just cause it was the chic thing to do, but also has an SUV in the driveway.... You know? :lol: (No offence to anyone who is not handy, bought an iphone on release day, or owns and SUV AND a hybrid)

And the questions on "how does this thing work" is already starting. These are the people who will likely leave the hobby within a year... Then you can buy their G6 on Ebay or craigslist! :lol:


----------



## sevmeera

I think it sounds like you are saying "some people are vain and stupid", when I think we all knew that already :lol:


----------



## kmuda

I think that Fluval is paying out bonuses to their marketing staff in crack cocaine. 

A company with any sense in the marketing department would release a "non-electronic" version of the filter that does not carry the hefty price tag. Somewhat like what Eheim has done with the Pro3 and Pro3e.

The design concepts of the filter are intriguing. They should make enough money on cartridge replacements that removing the hefty price tag associated with the electronics should not be an issue.

Just don't be fooled by the "Nitrate Reducing Cartridge". It's an ion exchange cartridge swapping out chloride ions for nitrate ions. These types of medias can be flakey, short lived, working best in soft water that does not contain sulfate, but they will also erode the KH, so use in soft water can be problematic. That.... and excess chloride carries its own health risks and will interfere with subsequent nitrate testing, so you never really know what your nitrates are.


----------



## BryanR73

Has anyone seen a review of this filter yet? I am considering getting one to replace my current Eheim 2026.

I have read many of the previous posts, and in my opinion a person's decision to buy this is not necessarily about having the latest and greatest. The main reason I am considering purchasing this filter is for the ease of maintenance and the benefits of the Tri-ex cartridges. I dread having to clean my current canister filter now. disconnecting it, carrying the whole thing to the sink, trips back and forth to get tank water to clean the biological media, etc. Not to mention the fact that it turns into a nitrate factory with all the waste collecting at the bottom and has a tendency to leak after maintenance.

I have had a tank of one size or another for over 15 years and I want to enjoy the tank, not constantly perform tedious maintenance on it. If there is a new product on the market that will make my life and tank maintenance easier I am definately going to take a long look at it.


----------



## KaiserSousay

^^^^^Your merchandising target^^^^^^
I do not need to get poked in the eye, to know it will hurt.
I can read the adds.
I understand the mechanics behind the flash.
Specs. are specs.

$0.02
Big bucks, for little bang.
Filter change on the fly +
Proprietary media -
Overall, big yawn.
Too bad.


----------



## il0veCichlids

dayumm that looks nice


----------



## murcat

I'm thinking about getting one of these because of the potential ease of checking the water conditions. I have a 240 gal. with a stand that I built myself that can easily house anything. I currently have 2 fx5's but I would like to make a custom spray bar with one of the fx5's and use the new G6 as the fishies exercise current as they like to swim against it. I work in the oilpatch and work long hours and way too many days...so I don't always have the time to check the water. I believe that fluval has set a new bar in the world of filters and everybody else has to now play catch-up.and for those of you that think I'm maybe stupid or anything for paying 500 bucks for a filter.. I went to university to get a petroleum engineering degree for a reason. So i can enjoy nice things and retire early!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Tinga

Heya Murcat, you have any bigger pictures of your Avatar Tanks?


----------



## sevmeera

believe me, this filter has not set a new bar in performance, price maybe. Just because it is expensive doesn't make it good, or even "nice". It sounds like most people who want this filter just want to show off to their friends or other people. In that case why not buy a corvette? As far as checking water parameters, I believe it only displays temperature and conductivity, both of which serve little benefit given the cost of thermometers and testing kits. I have yet to meet an aquarist who lies awake at night worrying about his conductivity level. The bottom line to me is that this filter is sufficient to filter a 75 gallon tank at best, and for $500 I think that yes, it is stupid to waste the money.


----------



## murcat

so your telling me that by them bringing new technology into filters that it's not setting a new precedent. I strongly disagree, the other manufacturers are all going to try and beat fluval now and come out with LCD displays and technology that is better than what the G6 currently offers and if you don't believe that your a friggin idiot.Yes they will all continue to make their piece of **** noisy HOB. furthermore I love showing off my tank and yes the G6 would be a great piece to showoff, maybe i'm not the stupid one seeing as how I have the disposable income that would allow me to buy one and not think twice. finally, people in the patch don't buy fancy vette's and ferrari's....we have big fancy trucks that serve more of a purpose than a sports car kind of like the G6 serves more of a purpose than your regular filter. as in showing off instead of trying to hide.


----------



## ridley25

sevmeera said:


> I have yet to meet an aquarist who lies awake at night worrying about his conductivity level.


I had a nightmare about that _just last night_. But then I remembered that I don't even know what a conductivity level is.


----------



## Tiberian

Tinga said:


> Heya Murcat, you have any bigger pictures of your Avatar Tanks?


Hey Murcat. Do you have any pictures of your tank to show?


----------



## Geddonight

You know, if I had a filter that:

1) had removable mechanical filtration that didn't require me to lug the entire unit around

2) had adequate biological storage to create a decent colony of good bacteria

3) measured temp, ph, salinity, ammonia, nitrites, & nitrates

I'd easily plop $500 - 700

I couldn't care less if it looked like an FX5, a g6, or a big steaming pile of :x

Heck, I'd spend more than that on meters alone if I were to purchase all those measuring tools today.

But it's more cost effective than the testing materials when you're talking big & multiple tanks.

For me, the Fluval doesn't do enough of that for me to run out & get it.


----------



## KaiserSousay

Pretty sure those that will go for this filter are beyond any reasoning.
Been there myself, wanting a thing and no amount of argument would change my mind.
That we are on page 4 of this discussion, and that anyone is still looking at it, shows the interest.
Heck, I`m still here, looking.
Just looked at the Dr.F&S add again, seeing if I had missed any truly outstanding feature or innovation.
Nope.
The bulk of the add is about the display/software.
Those that take their water seriously will not get rid of all their testing equipment, even if this machine would give all the parameters of interest.
I wouldnâ€™t.
I`ve been around way to much equipment that needed constant calibration in order to give reliable results.
Plus, the hands on portion of the testing regimen only adds pleasure to this segment of the hobby, for those that truly enjoy it.
And we know who you are. :lol: 
The niche for this thing will be the same as the original CD player, DVD, LCD, etc.
Those that have the discretionary funds to throw at this, as jealous as I might be, can only say, â€œhave at it brother.â€


----------



## steelers fan

:lol: :lol: the OP hasnt responded to this thread yet...will he ever :lol: :lol:


----------



## KaiserSousay

steelers fan said:


> :lol: :lol: the OP hasnt responded to this thread yet...will he ever :lol: :lol:


No money left for Inet
:lol:


----------



## sevmeera

I have money!!! must spend!! don't care how well it works!!! Thats all I hear with these arguments. Anybody who buys this is either wrapped up in their own vanity, or hasn't done their research.....period. If this measured PH and Nitrates and hardness then I would be the first one in line, but guess what, it doesn't. so basically what you get is a underspec'd filter for anything but a 75g, a thermometer and a built in organizer! wow, cutting edge! go spend $10 on a thermometer and calendar, and a real filter.


----------



## kngelv

First time poster here. I've been lurking for a few weeks. I'm currently setting up a 75 gallon tank for Africans. Have not had a tank in twenty years. My biggest issue has been which filter to buy. I started out looking at Emperor 400s and Aquaclear 110s. Started thinking cannister because noise may be an issue based on the tank's location. After coming close to paralysis by analysis I was all set to get a FX5 till I walked in to my local shop and saw the G6 display. I admit it, I'm a tech geek and this just did it for me. I know the FX5 is more powerful but I just like the G6. They had a few FX5s running and the G6 is much quieter which is important. I also like the ease of the media changes. I ended up getting one for much less than the advertised price. It is hooked up and ready to go. Being out of the hobby for so long I made a fundamental error today. I put my backing on, placed my rocks cleaned and installed the gravel. Put the heater in and set up the filter. Had the tank about two thirds full of water when I noticed the water level was higher on one side. Yes I forgot to check the level. It is on a hardwood floor and the floor is off a good 1/2 - 3/4 of an inch along the tank's length. Had to drain all the water back out. I 'll pick up some shims tomorrow and try again. I'll let you know how everything goes with the G6.

James


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Great, James, I'm glad someone finally got one so the discussion can be fact based rather than spec based. Take lots of photos.


----------



## DrgRcr

kngelv said:


> First time poster here. I've been lurking for a few weeks. I'm currently setting up a 75 gallon tank for Africans. Have not had a tank in twenty years. My biggest issue has been which filter to buy. I started out looking at Emperor 400s and Aquaclear 110s. Started thinking cannister because noise may be an issue based on the tank's location. After coming close to paralysis by analysis I was all set to get a FX5 till I walked in to my local shop and saw the G6 display. I admit it, I'm a tech geek and this just did it for me. I know the FX5 is more powerful but I just like the G6. They had a few FX5s running and the G6 is much quieter which is important. I also like the ease of the media changes. I ended up getting one for much less than the advertised price. It is hooked up and ready to go. Being out of the hobby for so long I made a fundamental error today. I put my backing on, placed my rocks cleaned and installed the gravel. Put the heater in and set up the filter. Had the tank about two thirds full of water when I noticed the water level was higher on one side. Yes I forgot to check the level. It is on a hardwood floor and the floor is off a good 1/2 - 3/4 of an inch along the tank's length. Had to drain all the water back out. I 'll pick up some shims tomorrow and try again. I'll let you know how everything goes with the G6.
> 
> James


Will you be supplementing the new filter with another? With the advertised flow rate for that filter, I can't see it turning over nearly enough volume by itself to filter a 75g tank.


----------



## kngelv

I thought the flow rate could be a little less with a canister. Minus the rock and gravel I figure there is a little over 60 gallons of water.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The filtration capacity depends on the fishload. So even know we know you're keeping Africans, we don't know that bioload is. So the G6 could be enough or woefully inadequate. I guess if you like the G6, you can always add a second if it's inadequate.


----------



## kngelv

Tank is filled and the pump is running. Very quiet. I am going to put in a few fish saturday. I'll keep everyone posted as to how things go.

James


----------



## BryanR73

Like I mentioned in a previous post, I had been looking at the G6 for the ease of maintenance and the Tri-ex cartridges to help keep the nitrates and phosphates down. Nothing I hate more with my regular maintenance than having to scrape all the algae off the glass and having to bleach my holey rock when they get too green. 

Since there was not much else I could think of that I wanted for Christmas this year, my wife was nice enough to get one for me! :thumb:

I set it all up yesterday and it is now up and running. Assembly was very easy and the directions were straightforward and easy to follow. I was quite impressed with the quality of the components. The only issue I had was with the tubing, even after soaking it in warm water to make it easier to work with, trying to install my coralife UV sterilizer with it was a bit of a challenge. This was mainly due to the intake/output connections being aligned straight up rather than on an angle on the filter.

For anyone that may be interested in one of these new filters I will post updated performance and maintenance updates along with reports on the nitrate and phosphate levels in my tank. opcorn:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Some pics of the setup would be nice too! Thanks for the update.


----------



## kngelv

Well I was actually able to get some fish Christmas Eve. Three Melanochromis Johanni are now in the tank they are all around 1.5 inches in length. So far everything is good. I'll test the water on thursday and do a water change. If everything is ok I'll add another two or three fish. I have noticed that the filter has gotten quieter over the last day or so.

James


----------



## tomanystraydogs

Curious how many days between mechanical filter rinses and how many rinses until it has to be replaced.

Can you drop a micron filter into the place the chemical media normally goes? Looks like the top of the mechanical and chemical media is different.


----------



## kngelv

Well it has been a week and I just tested the water on my 75 gallon African Cichlid tank which currently has three small Melanochromis Johanni. When I first set up the tank I used Stability and Prime by Seachem. The tank has natural gravel some slate, one large piece of lava rock and three pieces of Texas Holey Rock. Here are my readings. PH 8.5, Nitrites .09, Ammonia 0, KH 5 degrees, GH 7 degrees. PH is on the high end but seems livable everything else seems ok but according to the test kit my Co2 is a bit low. Not sure what to do about this. Water temp is 77.8 degrees. The G6 is running great I cleaned the mechanical pre-filter using aquarium water and there was a fair amount of crud. After taking the readings I did a 50% water change. Think I may add another two or three fish tomorrow.

James


----------



## Deeda

You should not have any nitrItes with a properly cycled tank.


----------



## kngelv

Update on my 75 gallon with the G6. Just tested my water yesterday. Nitrites 0, Ammonia 1.5. PH 8.5. I added four fish last week for a total of seven Malawi Africans. They are about 1.5 to 2 inches long and a half inch high. Ammonia spiked from 0 to 1.5 in a week. I think I was feeding too much and obviously bio-filter is not fully established. Did a seventy percent water change yesterday. Checked ammonia this morning and back at zero. Gave fish just a tiny bit of food. I'll keep monitoring but obviously will wait to add more fish. It will be about 3-5 weeks before tank should be cycled. Then I'll be able to figure out if the G6 is enough filtration.

James


----------



## fubu56

I have been very curious about the G6 since it came out and I have been looking for reviews pertaining to this High Tech filter system. So far I have come across very few and they still leave me feeling a little bewildered. It seems as though most people who are using these filters are only using them on tanks in the 75 gal. range ! I guess what puzzles me a bit is why people want to spend so much money for a filter with such small filtering capacity. 
It seems to me that for this amount of green you should be getting a filtering work horse and not some nice looking gadget that has such limited filtering ability. Is there anyone out there that is using this filter on a larger tank that has seen any significant results in their water perimeters. Fluval has headed a nice marketing campaign but so far I have not heard much praise of what a wonderful filter the G6 is. 
Are there more opinions out there regarding this filter ?


----------



## kmuda

The filters are being used on smaller tanks because thats all they will filter. They are underpowered to filter anything beyond a 75 gallon tank.

As for water quality, you are not going to get any better water quality from one of these than you would from an Eheim Classic, Marineland C-Series, Rena XP, or even a Cascade. All of these filters perform the same task, converting ammonia into nitrite and nitrite into nitrate. It's what filters do and regardless of what filter you are using, provided you have enough filtration, this is going to happen. And don't let the G-Series "nitrate" cartridge fool you. These are nothing more than an ion exchange media, which you can buy for any filter, although I do not recommend them as they will have a short life and exchange a chloride ion for a nitrate ion and excess chlorides are no better for the fish than excess nitrate.

The selling point of the G-Series is two fold. First, its cool. Second, the cartridge changing mechanism is promising. The question is..... are these two things worth the $300 extra you would spend on this filter than you would a filter "less cool" and without easily removed cartridges but that are every bit (if not more so) as effective.

I said it before, I'll say it again. Fluval should release a non-electronic version of the G-Series that includes the cartridges but not the conductivity probe and electronics to get the filter price range down within reason.

I think Fluval is paying out bonuses in crack cocaine to its marketing department.


----------



## Cento

fubu56 said:


> Are there more opinions out there regarding this filter ?


 Go back and read the previous four pages... I think we've said it all...  :lol:

I think we'll have to wait a year or more before we get some reviews. And I think objective reviews will be hard to come by, because quite ironically, we'd want to hear from experienced fishkeepers, but experienced fishkeepers seem to be the most skeptical of this filter... :?


----------



## kngelv

I actually have this filter unlike most of the people posting opinions against it. That said, most of these people are vastly more experienced than I. I have not had fish for about twenty years. I just set this tank up a month ago. It is a 75 gallon African tank. I had a bit of a problem with ammonia two weeks ago which I believed was caused by the tank not being cycled and a bit of overfeeding. I took care of this with some heavy water changes over a weekend. I have monitored the water every day for two weeks and ammonia and nitrites remain at zero. I do water changes weekly. I added three fish saturday of about 1.5 inches and three about a half inch long. As of this morning everything is still at zero. I think the tank is cycled now. The pros are it looks cool and is dead silent. It also is very easy to clean and change the cartridge media. The cons are it is expensive and it cannot do large tanks. I almost bought a FX-5. My friend has one and it definitely moves more water. I was looking for something extremely quiet because my tank is in the living room. The G6 is much quieter than the FX-5. I also like the ease of cleaning and admittedly am a tech geek. I'm not yet sure its enough filtration. I recently added a Koralia 3 to improve water movement in the tank. BTW not sure if you can post prices but I paid $399.00 at my LFS.

James


----------



## sevmeera

I paid $269 for my FX-5 brand new from a retail store, the advantages of the higher flow rates and greater media capacities of a filter like the FX are obvious, it is capable of filtering out ammonia and nitrite much more efficiently especially with increased bio-load, adding 3 fish is in no way a test of this filters capabilities, an aquaclear 20 could probably handle the bio-load created by 3 1.5 inch fish in a properly cycled tank. I also am surprised that more people aren't more turned off by the weak flow rate of the G filters, 264gph? for $500?? am I missing something? a $70 magnum 350 flows 350gph! why pay that money for a filter if it doesn't offer more FILTRATION!!! Its okay to just say you wanted it because it looked cool, I agree it does look cool, so does a Hummer with 26" wheels, doesn't mean that it will perform off road. I have come to the conclusion that the people who buy this filter are the same people who bought those gigantic laser discs back in the day, they just have to have the next big shiny thing to show their friends, and that's ok, who doesn't want that.


----------



## kngelv

sevmeera said:


> I paid $269 for my FX-5 brand new from a retail store, the advantages of the higher flow rates and greater media capacities of a filter like the FX are obvious, it is capable of filtering out ammonia and nitrite much more efficiently especially with increased bio-load, adding 3 fish is in no way a test of this filters capabilities, an aquaclear 20 could probably handle the bio-load created by 3 1.5 inch fish in a properly cycled tank. I also am surprised that more people aren't more turned off by the weak flow rate of the G filters, 264gph? for $500?? am I missing something? a $70 magnum 350 flows 350gph! why pay that money for a filter if it doesn't offer more FILTRATION!!! Its okay to just say you wanted it because it looked cool, I agree it does look cool, so does a Hummer with 26" wheels, doesn't mean that it will perform off road. I have come to the conclusion that the people who buy this filter are the same people who bought those gigantic laser discs back in the day, they just have to have the next big shiny thing to show their friends, and that's ok, who doesn't want that.


I think you may not have seen my earlier posts. I already had fish in the tank when I added some last week. I currently have nine fish that are around two to two and a half inches in length and four around an inch. Remember the G6 flow rate is with media. I had a Magnum 350 on my last tank and this moves way more water than the Magnum ever thought about. The G6 seems to be a perfectly fine albeit expensive filter for tanks 75 and under. If this tank was in my basement I would have bought the FX-5 but it sits around 12 feet from where I watch movies and listen to music so I wanted something dead silent. I thinks it is priced too high but it suits my needs and I got it for a $100.00 less than list so I'm ok with it. It might be nice if they took out the electronic **** and cut the price in half. Then its just a slightly expensive, super quiet, easy to clean filter. BTW I had a laser disc player back in the day. Haha.

James


----------



## sevmeera

I have no problem at all with your line of reasoning, but that being said, I have a 72gallon bow-front with 15 medium sized Haps and Peacocks ranging from 4" to 8", I am running the FX because I am positive t will be able to handle this bio-load, if I had the G6 I am not sure it would, that was my point, its not about the size of the tank, its about the bio-load. 265 gph may not be enough for this type of tank, so therefore I would never pay $200 extra for it. Like I said before, if it measured nitrates, ammonia, and ph I would be all over it, but it only measures temp and conductivity, and if you are doing regular water changes (which you shouldn't need a reminder for) then conductivity will never become an issue, and is therefore not worth paying extra for. If people want to shell out that kind of dough for a filter that is marginally quieter and doesn't filter as well than something $200 cheaper, hey knock yourself out. I am also curious about how all of that unnecessary electronic gadgetry will hold up 5-10 years down the road, but hey if it broke down it could make one sweet looking door stop!


----------



## Cento

I've been following this "G Series" thing since it was just a rumour. After it was released, I watched a video clip of an interview with the Head of Marketing/Something-or-other at Fluval in an interview with Practical Fishkeeping Magazine (UK Mag).

He was asked a series of PFK member-submitted questions and one was why didn't you put in hardware to read the more important settings (pH, Hardness, etc).

They said that they tried it, but in research, they found it needed to be replaced in less then a year and the module would cost more as well. He DID say though, that it may be a possibility down the road with more R & D.

So *sevmeera*, it looks like your dream filter (and everyone else's for that matter) could be 5-10 years away. They probably wanna see how this filter does in the market, and see if there'll be interest in precision filters in the future...

So here's hoping that the G Series makes them a fortune... so then can make better ones! :lol:


----------



## BryanR73

If anyone has read my previous post as well, I also have a G6. As I am sure is the case with most of the people on the forums here we are all somewhat obsessed with our tanks and always looking to improve them, etc. I could not think of anything I really wanted this past year for Christmas so my wife was nice enough to get one for me. I used the new G6 to replace an Eheim 2026 I had been running for the past few years. The main reasons I was interested in the G6 were the ease of maintenance, and the tri-ex cartridges to help control nitrates and phosphates in between water changes. The G6 definately moves every bit of the 265GPH it is rated at. My 2026 was like a leaky faucet compared to the power of the G6 even when completely clean. The fancy electronics were a nice plus, but I would have been just as satisfied with a lower priced unit without them, then maybe I could have gotten two. 

Yes they are extremely expensive compared to other options on the market and they are not for everyone. My tank is also very close to where we watch TV and sit when company is over so noise is a big factor. The G6 is SILENT! If I could not see the water movement coming from the return nozzles you would not even know it was running. Maintenance is a breeze and only takes a couple minutes. Also, when removing the cartridges for cleaning there is no mess or water spillage whatsoever. I clean the pre-filter every week, and plan to change the chemical cartridge monthly. Most of us also have different preferences on what type of chemical filtration we want to use. Using the cartridge system makes that easier as well. If you want to use carbon or anything else, just empty and refill without breaking down the entire canister. If you need to remove the carbon for medicating puropses, etc, same thing, EASY.

If anyone has looked at my tank in my profile I have a 90 gallon. Is the G6 enough filtration/water movement for an overstocked cichlid tank that size by itself, of course not. But it very well could be for someone that had a regular tropical/planted tank. Most of us here try for the golden rule of 10x flow and have multiple filters on our tanks regardless of their size. I also have 2 Penguin 350s on the tank which I am considering replacing with another canister to reduce noise in the room. I do not plan to use the Eheim if I do make the change. If my wife would not kill me I would consider adding another G6, but since they are so expensive for now, I was planning on adding a C360.

Sorry if I was a bit long winded, but I am very pleased with my G6 and had alot to say. :thumb:


----------



## sevmeera

I just hope everyone who has one will be just as pleased in 5 years, I have had 2 playstation 3's in the past 3 years and speaking from experience complex electronics have a way of failing and failing without warning, why pay extra for something where the complexities are unnecessary and more expensive? at the end of the day a canister filter is a can with a pump that forces water through media to filter the water, the more media the better it will filter. It's like bringing a ferrari to drive the baseball team to a game, doesn't fit enough, might break down due to complex engineering, but man does it look good and sound nice! At the end of the day if you like it, and have to have it, thats fine, just don't try to tell people it's better than what they have, because it's not, it just looks nicer and costs more.


----------



## BryanR73

If you are referring to my comments regarding my experience with the G6, I am not trying to tell anyone that it is better than what they have. I simply stated my opinion about its functionality and the ease of maintenance. Since I also had an Eheim 2026 to compare it with, I think my opinions regarding the differences based on my experience with them is valid.

Like I said in my previous post, are they for everyone, no. But for those that are interested in hearing from people that have decided to purchase one because they want real opinions from real users then that is what I have offered.

I would be more than happy to share my experience with the G6 to anyone that is still having trouble finding reviews or information from actual users. :thumb:


----------



## sevmeera

BryanR73 said:


> I would be more than happy to share my experience with the G6 to anyone that is still having trouble finding reviews or information from actual users. :thumb:


not to sound contrary, but the media capacities and flow rates are what they are, no review necessary. I am also pretty sure that these two factors are two of the main concerns for anyone who is purchasing a canister filter, the fact that the G6 falls short on these two items is why I wouldn't buy one, especially for the price.


----------



## sevmeera

double post booooo


----------



## sevmeera

triple post!


----------



## sevmeera

quad post! is that a record?


----------



## BryanR73

Since you state that the flow rates, etc are what they are and that people only care about those two items could not be further from the truth. Why do you think there is a review section and people are always asking for others experience and advice about equipment before they buy it? If your opinion were true no one would ever review anything and no one would ever ask any questions. :-?

Also, how can you say that the G6 falls short on flow rate and media options? The flow rate that they state is accurate WITH media unlike many other filters that state flow rates WITHOUT media? How many canister filters on the market have flow rates of 300GPH or less, maybe 2/3 of them? And besides the 2 cartridges it also does have 3 media baskets. Now, they do say they are all for biological media, but if someone wanted to they could use one for another purpose. We are always coming up with different media options and setups for our canisters outside of the manufacturers "suggestions".

You obviously have no interest in the G6 other than to be negative, and you should learn more about a product before you blindly bash it for no other reason than it is expensive.


----------



## KaiserSousay

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I take it you like yours, Bryan, eh.


----------



## BryanR73

Kaiser, yes I do like and am happy with my G6, but that was not the reason for my last post. Sevmeera made some pretty ridiculous comments and I felt they needed to be responed to. By his logic there is no need for this forum since all products that have similar specs are the same and there is no need to discuss our experiences with them. I guess I should contact Consumer Reports, JD Power & Accosicates, etc and let them know they can shut it down since no one really cares about reviews and they are completely unnecceary. And I guess that MPG in for a car is the most important factor as well, since that is what everyone seems to talk about. Maybe I should trade in my car and go buy a YUGO since that got 29 mpg and is cheaper and much more basic than my chevy. And since technology is so prone to breaking maybe we should all get rid of our plasma and LCD TVs and go back to black and white, or maybe just radios. And to really push it to the limit, this computer I am typing on now is pretty complex as well, it could break at any moment, let me go get a chisel and some stone and I will send any future posts to everyone on stone tablets. They should be fine as long as I don't drop them.


----------



## KaiserSousay

*HUGO *
Know you meant Yugo..and all reports, they were hard pressed to go 29 miles in a single, uninterrupted run.
:lol:


----------



## BryanR73

Kaiser, thank you for pointing out my typing mistake, I have corrected it. 

And before I posted that comment, I did my research, according to this government website, the 1989 Yugo got 29mpg on the highway so it MUST be true right?
http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/bymake/Yugo1989.shtml

Thank you for proving my point even further! :thumb:


----------



## gtphale

Hmm dont all of our puters just break randomly? Or is it only since my wife started using? :lol:


----------



## kngelv

Bryan you beat me to it. I am new to this forum but am very active in some audio/video, Mac and motorcycle forums. People like Sevmeera just like to hear themselves whine and offer nothing constructive. Why even read the posts regarding the G6 if you hate them so much? Mind you he hates them based simply on the price and has never actually had one. I think the owners of these filters have been very honest in their user opinions. We all have pointed out the good and the bad, not one person has said it is the best filter out there. It suits our needs so we comment to see if that might help others looking for ease of maintenance and dead silence. If you read the forums EVERY filter has pros and cons. I personally dislike Bose speakers but I never read the boards dedicated to Bose on AVS and would never think to throw shots at those who own them or want to gather information. Sevmeera, please do the same.

James


----------



## sevmeera

[/i]


----------



## sevmeera

To whom it may concern,

I would first like to say to any of you who have made it this far, reading such a silly argument between myself and a few others, that I'm sorry for taking up these pages. I believed when I joined Cichlid-forum that it was indeed a forum, where opinions can be posted electronically for people to read and thus draw their own decision. These replies, of a bit nonsensical digression of Yugos, are not the topic. I don't personally, verbally become aggressive toward another for participating in a site of which I have for a while been a member, in which I have always been adult in the expression of my opinion. In truth I think all that needs to be said was in the first pages of this thread. I have always found this site helpful and never have encountered such unnecessary defensiveness on a topic.

A final statement to those who might be considering buying the G6, and then I move on:

The Fluval G6 is not worth the money. I _have_ done the research. But unfortunately, at best it is a premature model of a Fluval filter that has the potential to be worth its price years down the line. The first generation of any new technology will almost definitely have problems, even if it were a significant step forward. If people don't care about that, and are proud of it, that's fine. But I would say it might matter to people without "disposable income" or not, what is best for one's fish. The Fluval FX5 and other similar ones mentioned are proven to work great, and consistently. Form over function. Function over form. I would choose the latter, but that is just me. 
I have personally grown up next to some of the richest people in the country, but I'm not a dilettante.


----------



## kngelv

sevmeera said:


> To whom it may concern,
> 
> I would first like to say to any of you who have made it this far, reading such a silly argument between myself and a few others, that I'm sorry for taking up these pages. I believed when I joined Cichlid-forum that it was indeed a forum, where opinions can be posted electronically for people to read and thus draw their own decision. These replies, of a bit nonsensical digression of Yugos, are not the topic. I don't personally, verbally become aggressive toward another for participating in a site of which I have for a while been a member, in which I have always been adult in the expression of my opinion. In truth I think all that needs to be said was in the first pages of this thread. I have always found this site helpful and never have encountered such unnecessary defensiveness on a topic. The Fluval G6 is not worth the money. I have done the research.


I find it completely hypocritical for sevmeera to now play the part of a martyr. There is nothing wrong with having an opinion on a product. However when you throw shots at people that have or are considering the purchase of a filter and you say that their review is not neccessary because YOU have done the research, you have to expect a defense. So now that a few have responded you play the victim. (It's interesting that 20 of the 86 posts on the G6 are by a person who hates the filter) Below are some of the highlights of sevmeeras earlier posts.

I can blog about how great it is to have more money than brains!

I think it sounds like you are saying "some people are vain and stupid", when I think we all knew that already

It sounds like most people who want this filter just want to show off to their friends or other people.

I think that yes, it is stupid to waste the money.

I have money!!! must spend!! don't care how well it works!!!

not to sound contrary, but the media capacities and flow rates are what they are, no review necessary.

Anybody who buys this is either wrapped up in their own vanity, or hasn't done their research.....period.

I have come to the conclusion that the people who buy this filter are the same people who bought those gigantic laser discs back in the day, they just have to have the next big shiny thing to show their friends, and that's ok, who doesn't want that.

Look we all know this filter is expensive. We also know that other filters move more water for less money. Doing a search I noticed a lot of people complaining the FX-5 was too expensive when it first came out. I see people still complain about micro-bubbles with it. The point is that nothing is perfect and yes some things are overpriced. Remember when the DVD player first came out it was over a thousand dollars. New tech is always overpriced and usually underperforms in relation to later examples of the same product. If it was not for "idiots" like myself who help establish a market the later, better and cheaper version would not exist. So remember someday when you buy a G9 that can move 500 gallons an hour and does complete water testing for $250.00. It was the early adopters who helped bring it along. Haha.

James


----------



## BryanR73

Sevmeera, you should not be at all suprised that some of us were upset by your "opinions". Your "opinions" were insulting, disrespectful, and dismissive of us, and everyone else on this forum. We are here to gain, and share information about aquarium products, setups, and the fish themselves. You basically told everyone here, time after time, that no matter what anyone wants to know about, or has to say about the G6 is insignificant because YOU thought it was overpriced and underperforming. You are not the all knowing all seeing overlord of these forums so you may want to consider how you convey your "opinions" in the future.


----------



## Matt1986

It's just a filter, deep breath everyone?


----------



## Wozzeck14

This is all so silly.
Forums are for all kinds of opinions.
Maybe some people got offended by sevmeera's comments, but it's called sarcasm people; a joking volley between a few people who were originally posting.
I don't think anything was said to anyone in particular by sevmeera. I think this person just got frustrated because their arguments were being ignored in the responses. Nothing in some of the replies seem to make any sense. My best guess was there was a lot of anger and defensiveness from the beginning by others who posted later. 
If one's confident in their purchase than write your opinion.
People will read it all and make their minds up for themselves.
I think these personal "issues" have to be put on a back shelf, or the option of private chats needs to be utilized.
So maybe people should just lighten up. Jeez. No need for anyone to come out swinging.

And I assure you I mean no offense!


----------



## thevein

interesting thread, some imaturity at times. like it was stated previously, it's just a product and as consumers we have the right to purchase what we want. that's the great thing about this country. i too was curious about the G6 and it's effectiveness as i'm a bit of a tech junkie myself. i think fluval took the first plunge foward into "new age" filtration but I'll probably wait until other companies perfect and improve as well as manufacture this product. heck, it might even be fluval that does this. just like any new market product; if only one company is making and selling a product, the demand and cost will be high. once others manufacture and sell, it'll create a competitive arena and thus the price will come down. doesn't matter if you paid $500 o $50 on a product. what matters is if the product is meeting your needs and or expectations.


----------



## FlyHigh

I have a brand new G6 that I have no use for so I'll be giving it away free to who ever wants it. PM me if you're interested..............................I'm just kidding but I bet that if I were serious even the G6 haters out there would have jumped all over that. If that's the case then price is the real point of contention with this filter. $500 to one person may be like spending $200 to someone else so it's ok to note that other filters may do more for less but don't simply knock a product because it's expensive. Do people really need windshield wipers on their head lights? No, but I sure see a lot of Mercedes on the road. I for one would like to continue to read testimonials about this filter that don't have to do with price but to how well or not this filter performs and functions down the line. I'm happy with my Rena's but love the idea of new technology being introduced into a product that has changed very little in decades.

OK, seriously. Don't PM me


----------



## Cento

But if they somehow incorporated the G6 functions remotely into the iTABLET, then thats a whole different story....

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wozzeck14

Concerning these past posts which I'm glad aren't so uncomfortable, I would like to add a little more about my opinion about the G6 which I didn't get around to last time. 
I've done some research on my own and with the help of my son, reading up on the internet and going to lfs stores where they have them. 
And they look like beautiful units. Unfortunately I was a little disappointed on things I have read from other resources about this new filter and other cichlid enthusiasts/veterans I trust.

And I do hope that eventually someone, either Eheim or Fluval or whomever does come up with new models, but better. Innovation can be a great thing. I think however, sometimes, especially in the U.S. novel and fancy becomes the overriding factor in decisions people make about what they choose to spend their money on. And to act like an elitist and involve personal incomes of what some can afford or not isn't necessarily the point in my opinion either. Because trust me, if I had gotten a good feeling about this new filter I would have been the first in line to purchase it, and that doesn't mean I'm rich or poor. I suppose in short, in my opinion sometimes it should be quality that should be the real concern. I'm not saying Fluval purposefully put out a product to rip people off. But it should also be taken into consideration; does a new bike costing $$$ with trinkets and a cool name work better than the bike of the same construction and quality of an older model because it has a higher price or novelty, or a brand name? I think the quality bike gets you to the same place just as well either way. And if I purchase the new bike with cutting edge trinkets, will they be reliable? How much have they really been tested in the real world? Now if someone wants to buy that new bike, it's of course their choice, but it could just be that the thing that attracted the purchaser to it in the first place could also be the very thing or things which make the new bike perform worse than the cheaper one, an person origionally could have gotten. And in this fast, throw-away, consumerist society, I think quality literally gets out-shined by prettiness.
I think the Fluval G6 is a step, but a small one and just doesn't, in my opinion, measure up yet to the quality and consistency of many other perfectly viable top of the line filters that are out there.
Would be interesting to know how it performs in real life after it's been broken in for a bit. And I suppose in a way, for those who have bought the G6, thanks, because someone has to try them out. I just hope it doesn't come back to bite them in the rear. Like those dozens of adds for new prescription drugs that a few years later are being recalled, and the impending lawsuits to come... (not insinuating that it's exactly the same).

So, right now, I think, for the benefit of my fish I will keep what I know works well. The ones I have now, have never gone wrong.
Anyway, good luck, and I'll keep my eye on this threads progress.


----------



## kngelv

Just an update on my G6. It's been running for 39 days now. Nitrites which were still on the high side finally broke on friday. I think the tank is finally cycled. I have nine fish 1.5-2 inches in length and four that are about a half inch. All are Malawi Cichlids. The tank is a 75 and in addition to the G6 I have a Koralia 3 for water movement. Minus decorations and gravel there is a little more than sixty-five gallons of water in the tank. I figure the filter is turning over the tank about four times an hour. Not sure if this is enough. I have read so many conflicting reports on tank turnover. Some say ten times. Some say ten for a HOB and five for a canister. I wonder if there is an actual scientific test on these supposed ideal turnover rates. Obviously one would think more is better but how much is actually necessary? An Emperor 400 can supposedly move 400 gallons an hour but the G6 which can do 265 has around five to ten times more media than a typical Emperor. Which is better? Just questions in the mind of a relative newbie back after a twenty year break.

James


----------



## ridley25

The basic answer to the turnover question is however many and whichever method of gph keeps you at zero ammonia, zero nitrites and <20 nitrates. If 4 x hour achieves this, you're good.

kevin


----------



## Mr.Red

okay I just had to post this, there is a G3 canister filter for sale on criaglist for $250!!! If the guy lower it to $180 I will get it! hahahaha,I love the look of the filter but now willing to spend more $200 for it,because of the flow,compare to my Fx5 yea...
here is the link

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/for/1581690485.html

I guess we dont have to wait to long before they starting selling on ebay for under $250!!


----------



## Fogelhund

There are already rebates from the manufacturer. $75 in Canada.

That tells me they just aren't moving that many.


----------



## Louis123

IMHO,

Filters : G6 vs FX5
gph : 665gph vs 925gph (with no media)
capacity : 80-160g vs up to 400g
price : 500$ vs 300$

For the extra 200$ I'll get my own digital display and a ph probe that will serve me much better than a conductivity meter.


----------



## mambee

I tried running a G6 on my 150 gallon tank and found that the prefilter clogged and the flow dropped to a trickle before the end of the week. This may have more to do with my tank than the product. I switched to an Eheim 2080 (the tank also has an Eheim 2028 and Emperor 400 running). The 2080 keeps a nice high flow rate. However, my tank still has a lot of particulate matter floating around.

I almost had the G6 sold through the forum. I am now planning on keeping it as an expensive backup filter for my 90 gallon tank for the future.

Mike


----------



## KaiserSousay

*prefilter clogged and the flow dropped to a trickle before the end of the week.*

Bet the water was pretty clear.
Any idea on the micron rating for that pre filter?
Can you clean them for reuse, the way you can for the Magnum series cartridges?
Admit to being surprised this thread is still kicking around.


----------



## mambee

You can soak the cartridge in bleach.


----------



## Anne Thynne

Well right now I am pretty confused after reading these long comments. I was interested to buy a Fluval G6 and landed to a review ( https://expertaquarist.com/fluval-g6-review/ ). But the confusion is this thread seems 8 years old and there should be some improvements on this model by Fluval. Can someone please confirm?


----------



## Deeda

Anne, I don't see a date on that review so can't offer suggestions. Your best bet would be to visit the Fluval website or contact them directly to see if they've updated the model to address and issues or concerns.


----------



## Vociferus

I'd recommend against the Fluval G series. Fluval offers better canisters in the 406 or FX lineup. Anything that uses a cartridge is going to cost a lot more over the long term.


----------



## gbin

I thought I should chime in as I'm someone who has actual experience with a Fluval G-series canister filter. I recently purchased a G3 and currently have it running on a 55-gallon standard aquarium which will soon house Tanganyikan rock dwellers.

First, people writing and reading the comments in this thread should realize that different people sometimes want different things from their canister filter. We don't all prize lowest cost, or greatest efficiency, or largest capacity.

I became interested in the G-series for two reasons: I mainly wanted something quiet. And I got that, even beyond my hopes; I can have the cabinet open and put my head right next to my G3, and I CAN'T HEAR A THING. Wonderful! Also, I'm not as young and able-bodied as I used to be, and I wanted something that would be easier for me to maintain. And I got that, too, with the G-series cartridge system for mechanical and chemical filtration. Very nice!

I repeat, I bought my G3 for these two reasons, and for these two reasons I'm quite pleased with it. The additional bells and whistles are fun, but not why I got it. Spending money that I can afford in order to get what I want is no source of pride (or shame) for me, and I don't have to have the newest tech or the most expensive gizmo. (Really, a number of those early comments are unreasonably angry and personal.)

Second, we don't all use our canister filters the same way, either. If I had a crowded tank of mbuna then I could understand the desire for more flow rate and filter capacity. But I don't. I keep Tanganyikans at lower densities - and with the greater ease of filter maintenance, I could see cleaning the filter more often than I used to do with other canister filters I've used in the past, too. The bottom line: My G3 looks to be producing plenty of water movement in my 55-gallon tank and I believe I'll find it to have ample filter capacity, too. Indeed, I'm now seriously considering getting a G6 for a 90-gallon bowfont I'm setting up.

Those are my thoughts. Take 'em or leave 'em - I'm happy with what I've got, either way. 

Gerry


----------

